# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Обновляемая онлайн база домофонов по всей СНГ

## antidomofonvip

Приветствую,рады вам предложить уникальный проект баз домофона по всей СНГ
данный проект в своем роде уникальный и единственный, коды по всему СНГ
уже добавлено более 200к актуальных кодов. Еще 300к в обработке и
ежедневно добавляются. В будущем доработается сайт будет полностью
функционал как в боте плюс онлайн карта со всеми домами от которых есть
коды. Можете сами ознакомится с функционалом и понять какой потенциал у
данного бота.
Добавляя коды вам начисляют реальные деньги - на этом можно заработать
Всем новым пользователям ВИП статус чтобы оценить функционал

@AntiDomofonVIPBOT
Ссылка на телеграмм бот
https://t.me/AntidomofonVIPBOT
может кому будет интересно

----------


## antidomofonvip

добавили плюс 100к

----------


## antidomofonvip

плюс 500

----------

